# Sadzīves tehnika >  Hyundai Mikroviļņu krāsns.

## Gints_lv

Deg ( svilst ) pretestības 47omi divas paraēli pa 5W, kuras virknē ar transfornatoru. Vai viņas var likvidēt, uz trafa rakstīts paradzēts 230V?

----------


## AndrisZ

Pretestības (pareizāk- rezistori) tāpat vien nesvilst. Kaut kādu iemeslu dēļ pieaugusi strāva caur tiem. Iepriekš tak nesvila? Meklē vainu!

----------


## Gints_lv

Tur nekā cita nav, kā virknē transformators ( īsslēgti vijumi ? ). Mainīt trafu nav ekonomiski pamatoti. Citas firmas šādu slēgumu neizmanto. Pētiju pēc grāmatas '' Ремонт микроволновых печей ''. http://bankknig.org/knigi/81779-sapu...volnovykh.html . Ļoti gribas salaist uz īso.

----------


## AndrisZ

Mēģini, nav jau ko zaudēt.

----------


## Gints_lv

Pakonsultējos, tie rezistori kau tkas līdzīgs mīkstajam startam, nodegot relejam visu lauku strāva iet caur rezistoriem un dedzina viņus kopā.

----------

